# Holiday Pictures



## SlySniper (Nov 25, 2005)

Hey,

How about posting some pictures from Holidays?

Here are some from yesterday's Thanksgiving day.

*Finished Turkey*

*




*

*Family Dinner*





(Left Front: My brother, behind him, his girlfriend; center: my mom; Right front: me, behind me, my dad)

Your turn!:thumbup:


----------



## ScoobyRoo20 (Nov 25, 2005)

I didn't get any Thanksgiving photos.but I got some shots today at the Gaylrd Texan Resort.





This is a real life-size gingerbread house.





There was so many people, this is the best shot I can give you to show the actual candy.





Looking up.





This is my son Blake. I told him to freeze so he did. The photo is is stilla bit blurry. I might post this pic elsewhere to see if anyone can fix it for me.

I plan on going back tomorroe to get some daytime shots if it's not raining.


----------



## CrazyAva (Dec 20, 2005)

I tried to get a shot of the whole family but nobody wanted to cooperate, so this is what I got stuck with.  I don't like it so much because nobody would hold still and they were all in a huge hurry to get it done, plus I had to find a place to squeeze my fat butt in the shot    Doesn't look holiday, but it is, we were doing our Christmas celebration with my parents......for actual Christmas day we all go different places.


----------



## SlySniper (Dec 21, 2005)

Talk about an exteneded family.  Nice shot CrazyAva!


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 24, 2005)

Merry Christmas everybody, or Happy Holidays, if you so prefer:


----------



## CrazyAva (Dec 25, 2005)

SlySniper said:
			
		

> Talk about an exteneded family.  Nice shot CrazyAva!


Haha, thanks yeah.  There are a lot of us kids and so we have our own kids and our boyfriends/girlfriends/spouses..........etc... So, I will just say that is not all of us.  My husband didn't join in the shot and also 2 of my brothers and a sister weren't there as well as my sis in law, bro in law and my 2 nephews   There are tons of us.


----------



## CrazyAva (Dec 26, 2005)

Ok, my tripod broke and so I was taking this picture handheld and I stumbled a little and so I have titled this one 'Too much eggnog'  (even though it wasn't eggnog that caused me to stumble, I figured that was more fitting than too many white russians  )


----------



## lsasseville (Dec 31, 2005)

Picture taken Yesterday with my Christmas Present a new Canon 20D!!


----------



## SlySniper (Dec 31, 2005)

New Years Pictures:

*Me lighting fireworks:*

*



*






And that's all we basically did.  It was fun.:thumbup:


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 1, 2006)

Happy New Year!






Sparklers


----------



## Cipriano (Jan 3, 2006)

My new year


----------



## linzmcwilliams (Jan 3, 2006)

Trying out my new Fujifilm FinePix S7000. ^_^


----------



## Knopka (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## cs02rm0 (Jan 17, 2006)

Pictures from two different holidays...


----------



## nightshade (Jan 26, 2006)

a sea of strangers from christmas eve,
little late in posting but just got developed the other day


----------

